# Starting metformin and very scared



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am due to start 500mg twice a day of metformin tomorrow and I have heard so many horror story's of the side effects of constantly living on the loo etc and I'm so scared to take it. I was given the tablets ages ago but only just been able to pluck up the courage to start taking them

Any advice would be welcome

Xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hiya

I was on 500 once a day for a year and now 1000 once a day for the last 9 months. I find it can give me a headache so I take it at night with my evening meal but apart from that I've been lucky!

Hope you dont get any symptoms


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I'm starting it tonight with my evening meal. Has it helped at all?

X


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hey MrsFlossey

I was on 500mg twice a day, the 1st few weeks were a bit of trail and error as to what I could and couldn't eat, eg no weetabix or chocolate cake. 

I found taking it just before bed helped. They say to take it only in the evening for a week or so then increasing to twice a day can help reduce the side effects too

Em xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Emwills

Hey, how are you on it now? I was told to take it with a meal or just after? I have taken it so will soon see how it goes lol was you ill on it?

Xx


----------



## Sparxs (Jun 25, 2013)

Take it during a meal and stick to diabetic diet low carbs which are high in sugar and low sugar. Tummy upset lasts for 7-10 days whilst settling. Now on week 10 on 1500mg a day and feeling better and trying foods again


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi there, 

I am on 1500mg per day and i started with 500mg per day and built it up to three tablets of 500mg per day....I was on a low carb diet too. I had a mild stomach upset for the week but nothing unmanageable. I also lost quite a lot of weight on the medication - almost 4 stone. 

Going on metformin was the best thing I ever did and I'm 100% positive that's what helped get me pregnant. 

I take it with food. If you take it on an empty tummy that's when you are likely to get bad side effects.

Good luck and don't be scared xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ladies.

I have taken 500mg for a week and have had good and bad days. I follow the gi diet now so that's helping. I start full dose of 1000mg tomorrow morning with my breakfast.

Thanks for the support xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hope it's been going well for you. I've never had a single side effect from Metformin as far as I can tell, so it's not inevitable. I used to be on 3x500mg for several years, now only 2x. 
I've been on it while not on any diet, while on very strict low carb diet, and while on low-ish carb (like I'm now), and taken the tablets at varying times, and nothing's caused any stomach upset that I would've put down to Metformin.


----------

